# Mud Buddy shaggy blind



## PintailM2 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm thinkin about putting a MB shaggy blind on my 18' xpress. They look like they are built better than the Avery Quick set blinds. Any body got one? What's y'alls opinion?


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 12, 2011)

*I dont know about the shaggy blind.*

I am old guy and I do electrical work for a living. So I know how to do just about anything with conduit and I have built a many a blind out of conduit and Burlap and Army cammo net, Palmetto frons and just about anything that you could build a blind out of. Now as you are reading my post you are sayin what has that got to do with what I ask. Well Several years ago all the young guys that I hunt with talked me into geting a quick set. Man I thought I was  I was in paradice. I hunt about as ruff a conditions as anybody out there. I have a 17foot 4 inch bass tracker boat and My quick set works great. Best money I have ever spent on duck hunting and I have been duck hunting fior 50 years.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 12, 2011)

I have never hear of or seen a shaggy blind as far as I know. If so it didnt make a impression on me. If you wanting a name brand go with the Avery Q/S or Cableas Blind. Now if you want custom blind call  Blinds -r-Us. Pm me I ll give you thier number.
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## rspringer (Jun 14, 2011)

The shaggy material is by far the best on the market. I made my blind myself out of 3/4" conduit just like the MB and saved a lot of money. PM your email address and I can send you some pictures. Once you use the shaggy you will always swear by it. It blends in everywhere I hunt.


----------



## Hard Core (Jun 14, 2011)

rspringers blind does look good. I love the mix of material mudbuddy uses.


----------



## rspringer (Jun 15, 2011)

Hard Core said:


> rspringers blind does look good. I love the mix of material mudbuddy uses.



You spying on me or something??? HAHHAHA


----------



## Hard Core (Jun 20, 2011)

I've spotted that blind oozing around several times.....on Lanier.


----------



## Quackersmacker (Jun 22, 2011)

i have the shag blind on my set up and it works great. i had 2 mallords swim past my boat at 10 yrds just to see if they could pick me out  and they didnt.


----------



## PintailM2 (Jun 23, 2011)

I think I've decided to go with the shaggy. Now if I can sale all this bowfishing stuff off the boat, ill be good to go! Thanx for the input fella!


----------



## PintailM2 (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh yeah another question. With the blind on the boat is their enough room up front to keep the trolling motor mounted? The motor is on a quick attach bracket but some the places I hunt are trolling motor only. Thanx


----------

